# Stratton Mountain - February 27, 2011



## WoodCore (Feb 27, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied:* Sunday February 27, 2011

*Ski Area:*Stratton Mountain, VT 

*Conditions:* Powder Day  

*Trip Report:*

After a big dump of 12+ inches of snow on Friday and a refill of 8+ inches of super light blower this morning provided for a most amazing ski day!! With the exception of a few poached runs down two unofficial trails the day was spent deep in the woods of Stratton, and the turns where so, so so, so sweet! 

We hit it from the opening bell at 8:30 and finished around 3:45 with a cold beer in the parking lot. Managed around 23,000 feet of vertical, numerous bark marks on my clothing,  two many face shots to count and memories of one fine ski day that will stick around for awhile.

Although I have heard of this place referred to as "Flatton" I beg to disagree! The terrain I skied today rivals that of the central/northern VT areas and IMHO ranks up there with some of the best tree skiing areas in the east.  

Here's some pictures, Enjoy!! 








































































































And some video.......


----------



## marcski (Feb 27, 2011)

Beautiful.  Appears you hit it perfectly!!!


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm happy to see a positive report for Stratton.  While I may have some issues with the mountain, finding ways to have a good time has never been one of them.  Nice video, too.


----------



## Rushski (Feb 28, 2011)

Stratton's saving grace = Trees...


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice stuff!
Stratton has some great woods and lots of them!


----------



## reefer (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice! Should have stayed up there, Had that Stratton CSC day and I didn't pull the trigger. Perfect day to hit Stratton.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow -- looks choice !!


----------



## bigbog (Feb 28, 2011)

Terrific stuff WC.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice pics and video!  I've heard Stratton has good trees, that would appear to be so based on this thread alone.

I really like this pic:


----------



## oakapple (Feb 28, 2011)

I really don't see where the insulting "Flatton" comes from.

I was planning to be there yesterday, but due to a logistics snafu was unable to make it. I'm sorry to have missed these conditions.


----------



## Edd (Feb 28, 2011)

Damn, those trees look awesome.


----------



## Euler (Feb 28, 2011)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## marcski (Feb 28, 2011)

oakapple said:


> I really don't see where the insulting "Flatton" comes from.



Because, it is not that steep?  

I agree that the most fun I have ever had there is skiing in the woods.  Oh, and I do remember one powder day where the trail of the day was skiing down the poma line!


----------



## keyser soze (Feb 28, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> *Date(s) Skied:* Sunday February 27, 2011
> 
> Although I have heard of this place referred to as "Flatton" I beg to disagree! The terrain I skied today rivals that of the central/northern VT areas and IMHO ranks up there with some of the best tree skiing areas in the east.
> 
> Nice pics.  Looks like a great day.  Look at your 2nd picture and you will see why they call it Flatton.  I had never been until a few weeks ago and saw immediately why it is nicknamed.  They had gotten a few inches overnight so I had a good day.  They do have some nice woods and glades, but if you don't get fresh powder it would get boring quick.  I think almost any place that you go after a foot plus of powder would be an awesome day.


----------



## arik (Mar 1, 2011)

theres not much steep stuff but yea the trees are great


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 1, 2011)

oakapple said:


> I really don't see where the insulting "Flatton" comes from.



I've never understood it either unless it is a reference to their grooming practices.  Last time I was there was the 1st weekend of last March and there were bumps all over the place and great trees.  Mountain v mountain I prefer Stratton over Okemo.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## marcski (Mar 1, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Mountain v mountain I prefer Stratton over Okemo.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ




Flatton v. Slokemo....  A battle of the giants!  lol



I do agree with you though, Alex, IMHO, I'd find more fun at Stratton than Okemo, any day!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2011)

Upper Spruce, Shred Wood Forrest, Grizzly Bear.......all those runs seemed to have good pitch to me when I was there.   You'll never confuse Stratton with MRG, but the place is far from flat.  They do have some nice old style twisty runs.  It's not all just wide open boulevards.

I had an awesome time skiing there earlier this season.  I look forward to a return visit.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 20, 2011)

Sad to report that all those wonderful tree runs have been made pretty much unskiable/impassible by the ice storm that came through recently. Major damage thats going to take some time to heal.


----------

